# Atlas Survival Shelters



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Does anyone have any first hand experience with these? Has anyone seen one in person, or perhaps even own one?

Atlas Survival Shelters-Underground Bomb Shelters For Sale


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I have fantasized about something like that, but alas not the funds to go completely underground plus my basic battle load is to help my neighbors and build a community.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

No first hand experience here, but I did look into them awhile back. I was unimpressed by the way they used the space, seems like they wasted a lot. Advertising that they have an escape hatch on the other end is kinda dumb, in my opinion. The main blast door looks super strong, but the hatch would be easy to breach if you found it, and anyone who has watched the videos would easily find it.

On the plus side, you gotta like a place with its own NBC filters.

I would imagine you could build your own for about 1/2 the cost, and it would be perfectly suited to your needs. If I was gonna do it, that's the way I would go.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Sorry Prep but having dug a few things in my time, can anyone imagine the amount of equipment it would take to dig a hole big enough for one of these!

If you are reasonably close to civilization it would be a mount bigger than anyone would forget.

IMO


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

That would be nice to have, but I couldn't afford one.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Starting price of $39,900 & that doesn't include delivery or installation. Power, water, & sewer extra. LOL


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

The other problem, especially in Florida, would be digging a hole that depth without finding water. 
But hey, who doesn't need more water


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I worry about someone watching me bury a tube with a ruger 10/22 and some supplies in it. Someone saw this go in they'd be all over it once I left the area.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

The video I watched awhile back said it would cost $15,000 to install, more if they had to blast, and that they hire excavators from out of the area for the job. Even so, it wouldn't be much of a secret, would it?

I consider situational awareness to be among the most important of factors to survival. In an underground bunker, you have about 0 awareness of what's going on around you. If you also consider that the "escape hatch" is probably less than 60 feet from the main entrance, I see any bunker as a death trap. So no, bunkers are not for me, except maybe a small temporary storm shelter.

I just re-located the video I watched. The owner of Atlas Shelters was on InfoWars, and goes into greater detail about how they conceal them and a lot of other things. I'm not a big fan of Alex Jones, but if you are interested in one of these, it's probably worth a watch...


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

What's going to happen to the owners of these shelters if the business's customer list falls into the wrong hands? SHTF and it's possible one may find either the government or a band of thugs knocking on the door. 

I've always considered building a shelter as something one did under the radar. The fewer people involved in the process the better the odds of it going undetected. It seems to me there would be a lot of people in the loop with something like this.

I like the idea of having a shelter and have done some research on shelters. I would probably be more inclined to buy a prefab if the company adopted the Ikea model. In that it arrives in an unmarked box with some assembly required.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The problem with buried shelters is that you are buried. There is no escaping once you go in. You are still dependent on the outside world for air, food and water and filters only last so long. The other thing is that filters do you no good if there is a lack of oxygen - a fire at your snorkel can remove enough oxygen that you won't survive long. Your "waste" tube is another weak point. If it should be plugged then your waste backs up and you are going to get sick and die. Even a septic system has to breathe and your waste line doesn't have a filter on it.

I have made underground shelters and they are great against a short term problem like radiation from a nuclear blast or the fallout - if there is any - but they are traps in a long term SHTF situation.

You have to decide what value it has for you and if it is a viable option for the situation that you feel you need to be prepared for but keep in mind that stadium refuge that was set up in New Orleans and how quickly it became a trap.


----------

